# 2 pin Plug into a 3 pin Plug?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there a 3 pin UK plug I can buy that will accept the 2 pin European plug shown below?

The 2 pin plug is attached to an Oil filled radiator bought when abroad.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Any reason you can't rewire it with a 13amp UK 3 pin?

Dick


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Something like this would do you

http://www.connevans.co.uk/store/viewProduct.do?id=1002438

Or try ebay


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Any travel adapter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_49vvr1cdcv_b

http://www.kenable.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=6017

http://www.powerconnections.co.uk/convert_eurotouk_scp3.htm


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Adaptors are widely and cheaply available, but why not do as Dick suggests, i.e. chop off the continental plug and fit a UK one in its place?

Roger


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just cut the 2 pin plug off and wire it to a 3 pin plug.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The adaptor Clive has listed is good, dont try and use a shaver type adaptor as they are rated to low and should not be used with a heater..

Chop off and fit a UK plug is the best option.... As said, cheaper as well.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt replies.

The adaptors you have suggested will do fine - I didn't want to chop the plug off as I might want to use the Radiator in a 2 pin socket at a later date.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I might be wrong but I don’t think any of the 3 or 4 adapters linked to above would give you an earth connection as they are all built for two pin plugs with earth around the outside. You need one with a protruding earth pin from the pic.

Where did you buy the heater? 

Dick


----------



## corroza (Nov 11, 2012)

you have no diferent adapter this plug is for the uk and the mainland

.


Cor


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah! the new euro plug that we will be adopting :?  

Dick


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

As Dick says you might need to know if adapters extend the earth connection. From the pictures above it is not clear. The French "two pin" plug shown above is really 3 pin because it includes an earth connection which is a socket rather than a pin :roll: 

A normal shaver socket does not have an earth connection.

I have UK extension leads fitted with French plugs for my UK tools in France and also female French sockets fitted to a short lead and UK plugs for using my French plugs if back in the UK.

Paul


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think any of the 3 or 4 adapters linked to above would give you an earth connection as they are all built for two pin plugs with earth around the outside. You need one with a protruding earth pin from the pic.
> 
> Where did you buy the heater?
> 
> Dick


Yep, you are wrong Dick.
Almost all French two pin and one hole have the earth alongside the earth pin. This connects to either metal earth sliders in what appears to be a two pin receptacle. Just like German sockets.

If you see what I mean.

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You can buy the correct adaptor with an earth i have bought some on Benidorm out door market,


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Best answer came early on in this thread.... wire it up to a UK plug and keep the French plug to use again later if you wish to do so. It will take 5 minutes at the most to change and you will then be certain to have no problems, which can be introduced using adapters for a heater, which is never a good idea.
Alan


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw some adaptors in Poundland to do what you want. Just be *CERTAIN* that you have an earth connection when using the adaptor. 
I can see why you don't want to cut off the continental plug, it is moulded on & can't be re-attached if cut off.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > I might be wrong but I don't think any of the 3 or 4 adapters linked to above would give you an earth connection as they are all built for two pin plugs with earth around the outside. You need one with a protruding earth pin from the pic.
> ...


You are right Ray I've seen them. But look at the photo, it looks as has been said to need a pin to go into the hole shown.
Dick


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Glandwr said:
> ...


OR the socket to have a side contact as per clive1821 post. The plug on the OP photos can connect to a socket which has an earth pin or a side contact.


----------



## inspiredron (Feb 12, 2007)

Many adapters are designed for shavers and have at most a 1 amp fuse so won't be any good for what you want. 
Do as suggested early in this thread - cut it off and wire a 13A plug onto it. And I doubt that you will be able to use the old plug as it probably is a moulded design. Please throw it away - if you want a continental plug later then you can buy one in a continental supermarket. Please don't be tempted to rejoin with a connector box.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is there a 3 pin UK plug I can buy that will accept the 2 pin European plug shown below?
> 
> The 2 pin plug is attached to an Oil filled radiator bought when abroad.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


The photos show what is effectively a THREE pin plug.

It has two of the pins on the plug and the other (earth) pin on the socket (see the hole in the photo).

Two pin plugs are usually only used on devices such as shavers and electric toothbrushes which have double insulation and do not need an earth.

A two pin plug with only two wires must never bes used to supply the general mains electric circuits of a motorhome or caravan.

The german Shucko plug has only two pins but it has netal strips on the side in place of the earthing pin.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

The other point about cutting off the UK plug is that if the product is still under warranty and something goes wrong you may well find that the warranty is null and void!

Loads of places sell continental adaptors, eg. most super markests in europe and and in the UK. We use loads of them, especially if a product as a built in 240/12v charger


----------

